
The Input Club: Meet the Guys Looking to Disrupt the Keyboard Industry - jseliger
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/input-club-interview-mechanical-keyboards,33140.html
======
gjvc
No mention of integrated three-mouse buttons and TrackPoint (tm) equivalents.
The KU-1255 [https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/I/61cStKyNITL...](https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/I/61cStKyNITL._SL1000_.jpg) remains the best compromise
between cost, features, comfort, and availability. If they can make a better
mousetrap, I'm in.

------
jungletek
No numpads? :/

That K-Type looks nice, and I'm in the market for a new KB, but stripping out
the function keys and especially the keypad makes it a deal-breaker for me.

